# How to get rid of Hair algae?



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

dude i'm stalking your posts. amano shrimp take care of the business. they love that hair algae.


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

first thing you have to do is manually pull out the algae. 2-3 x a week for serveral weeks, then get lots of plants going to absorb the photosynthetic energy, and also have good CO2 and fert accordingly. Eventually you will get a balance going, the eco environment will handle any strains, such as low ferts or increased organics, but the algae will prevail unless you manually pull it out and get everything else in order!

As a testimonial, I had let things slide and hair algae was present, and it took a couple months of the above stategy to eliminate it. Still there's the random clump, but otherwise ok.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Things I have done.......

syringe some seachem excel directly on the hair algae not to exceed total tank dosing.
add some amano's cause they love it!
use a toothbrush to pick most of it out.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

im thinking about the excel, but the algae are in the moss


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I up my CO2, use Excel, and manually remove it. The Excel works wonders, seriously. It will even get algae out of moss, IME. Give it a shot Cooper!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks jen, long time no chat ha


----------

